# Argus Air Pod



## Kershan_N (11/12/22)

Hi there,

Sorry if this comes off as a little foolish. I have been vaping for the past couple years and have a couple mods, single and dual coil tanks. I purchased an Argus Air pod in the hype of things which has been laying around in a cupboard.
I've been looking for more throat hit and recently got a 6mg juice (Red Pill) and was wondering if this would work in the Argus Air pod with the 0.6ohm coils?

Your help and advice is much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/12/22)

I don’t use the ARGUS @Kershan_N , but I don’t see why you can’t give it a try with Red Pill

just start at lower wattage and move up 

PS, welcome to the forum, when you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/12/22)

Kershan_N said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry if this comes off as a little foolish. I have been vaping for the past couple years and have a couple mods, single and dual coil tanks. I purchased an Argus Air pod in the hype of things which has been laying around in a cupboard.
> I've been looking for more throat hit and recently got a 6mg juice (Red Pill) and was wondering if this would work in the Argus Air pod with the 0.6ohm coils?
> ...


The elusive throat hit as sought after by ex smokers ... I can't speak for either Red Pill or the Air Pod, however I do have a couple of pods with very similar features as the Air Pod, and I'll go with Silver on this one ... drop the power, restrict the airflow and I believe you'll get a pleasant surprise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/22)

6mg might also not give you the hit you want, try MTL juice, 12-18mg (not nic salts). But start low, 10-15W and build it up from there. Dont go over 20W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/22)

+1 for @DarthBranMuffin 

18mg for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 6mg might also not give you the hit you want, try MTL juice, 12-18mg (not nic salts). But start low, 10-15W and build it up from there. Dont go over 20W.


You raise good points  ... I love a 12 -18mg juice of at least 50% PG, for its combination Nic boost / throat hit in a stealth vape  ... I would however suggest starting even lower on power, (_no laughing now_ ), as I still do MTL / RDL, dependant on the device, at typically between 5 and 15 Watts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kershan_N (11/12/22)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Will give it a go and see what happens. I just figured trying the Argus with the 6mg for something compact when i leave home since an Aegis 2 with Zeus X isn't exactly convenient ‍

Reactions: Like 3


----------

